# IntelliScreen



## fleckdalm (Jul 29, 2011)

IntelliScreen is the all in one App handling the screen timeout on your Android device!

☆ FEATURES ☆
-set an individual global screen timout time (e.g. 42 seconds)
-individual rules for specific Apps (e.g. screen always on, customized screen timeout)
-intelligent mode: Set a position in that the screen will always stay on
-dock functions: choose if the screen should stay on when you are using a dock (e.g. desk dock)

We greatly appreciate bug reports, feature requests, suggestions, and questions!

You can try the App here:
Download - Play Store


----------



## cicu (Mar 3, 2012)

nice app, now i don't need the Smart stay from the S3.

Thanks alot


----------



## Hanzo13 (May 6, 2012)

Love it. Was so tired of touching the screen every two seconds while I watched the game on ESPN. Huge thanks....


----------

